# Wer von euch kommt wann zur Gamescom 2009?



## Falcony6886 (17. August 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ich wollte mal wissen, wer von euch wann zur Gamescom kommt!?

Vielleicht trifft man ja ein paar Forenmitglieder! 

Ich mache dann mal den Anfang:

Also mich könnt ihr am Donnerstag (20.08.) auf der Gamescom antreffen, werde mir die Messe mal mit meinem Kollegen anschauen und bin natürlich besonders gespannt auf den PCGH-Stand und NFS Shift! 

Grüße, Falcony6886


----------



## Raeven (17. August 2009)

Also ich nicht, is mir zuweit weg. Verfolge die Messe in den Medien


----------



## darkness (17. August 2009)

Hi
Ich werde am Samstag hin gehen. Hab es aber auch nicht weit, um die 30km.


----------



## insekt (18. August 2009)

Donnerstag ab 13:00 Uhr und Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr werde ich da sein.


----------



## darkfabel (18. August 2009)

Ich werde am Sonntag um 9 uhr da sein.


----------

